# Enter the HellMouth



## Jemal (Jan 6, 2003)

So you wanna join the scoobie gang?  Now's your chance.

Calling all Buffy/Angel lovers, all Vampire Hunters, and in general all PBP Addicts.

This is a d20 Modern game set in a 'world' based on the B:TVS and Angel series.  1st level characters, stat point buy with 30 points.  This is the casting call thread.  I need people to fill the following positions:
1 Slayer (Female hero - Either fast or strong)
1 Watcher (Male Smart hero)
2-4 Scoobies/white hats (Any type of hero)

With the exception of the Watcher, all characters must be between the ages of 14 and 16, have the Student Occupation and starting wealth of 2 (Instead of 2d4).  The Watcher must be over 30, and can select any occupation that fits.

To audition, post your character, a small background(2-4 paragraphs), and what part you're trying out for in this thread.  I'll e-mail you a situation and you email me a reply 'in character'.
Also, anybody who tries out for slayer but doesn't make it can still try out for scoobie if they want.

Characters may die, leave, or be added during the course of the series, it hopefully won't be static.

The series premier will 'air' in this thread on Thursday, January 9th at the earliest, or Sunday January 12th at the latest.

Any questions post them here.  
1 more note: I am NOT to be called a GM or anything, I am the director.


----------



## Jarval (Jan 6, 2003)

Ooh, me me me, I'm in   I'll have a think and post something tomorrow.


----------



## GWolf (Jan 7, 2003)

(Trying for a white hat, I'm also assuming Alex's Parents bought him a fairly decent pc)

Alex Gurlukeavitch
(Alex G.)

Age: 15
Gender: Male
Height: 5’11”
Weight: 187lbs
Eyes: Brown
Hair: Light Brown

Smart 1
Student: Research +1 Computer Use +1 Knowledge (History) +1

Str 10
Dex 10
Con 10
Int 18
Wis 10
Cha 14

HP: 6

Defense: 11 (Touch 11, Flat-Footed 10)

Action Points: 5
Wealth Bonus: +2 
Reputation: 1

BAB: +0
Melee: +0
Ranged: +0

Fort: +0
Ref: +0
Will: +1

Speed: 30'

Initiative: +0

Skills:
Computer Use +12
Research +9
Forgery +10
Search +10
Knowledge (History) +8
Decipher Script +8
Knowledge (Technology) + 8
Disable Device  +8
Craft (Electronic) +8
Investigate +8 
Repair +7 (1 rank)
Diplomacy +6
Bluff +6
Disguise +6


Languages:
English
Russian
French
Japanese
German 

Feats:
Simple Weapons Proficiency
Gearhead
Meticulous 

Talents:
Savant (Computer Use) 

Possessions:
Clothing

Alex Gurlukeavitch is a teenager of Russian decent. He himself is not a Russian immigrant, but his great grandfather came over in 1947 after WWII. He lives at home with his Parents, John and Loraine. John is a white-collar worker for some big business corp.; Loraine is a nurse at a hospital near the neighborhood the family lives in. 

Since Alex was a very young child he has always been very bright and good at choosing his words. Once he got his hands on computers they became his outlet to the world he was pro at them, the best of his age most likely. In school Alex is a great student, his favorite topic being history, which he knows a great deal about from research through books and the Internet.

He has always had a knack for impersonation and forging documents, absent notes, fake ids, and so on. He is primarily a computer hacker (explorer, or adventurer as he calls himself) so these skills are rarely seen as much as his hacking and other computer related skills are.

(Edit I changed some feats and skills)


----------



## Jemal (Jan 7, 2003)

OK, first official house rule

NO COLOURED TEXT
I don't care whether it's easy to read or not.  I don't care what your reason is.
NO COLOURED TEXT

Other than that, no problems so far.


----------



## GWolf (Jan 7, 2003)

*Sorry....*

Im sorry if that made you mad. Its just a habit.


----------



## Jemal (Jan 7, 2003)

OH, sorry I seemed angry, I'm not mad, just wanted everyone to be clear on this.


----------



## GWolf (Jan 7, 2003)

*Do I?*

Do i get sent an email test or is that only the slayer?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 7, 2003)

I only have one question  how um...'serious' do you want this game to be?


----------



## Jemal (Jan 7, 2003)

Only the Watcher and the Slayer will have to take tests.  Whitehats/scoobies get in as long as the characters good.

As for seriousness.. If you've seen buffy/angel, well, basically as serious or un-serious as you guys make it! 
Comedy/action/drama/sci-fi/suspense type of thing.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 7, 2003)

LOL...muahaha....give me a moment...I've got a rather interesting idea for a slayer.  Several in fact.  Can I audtion three times?


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 7, 2003)

What advanced classes will you be using if this goes long enough ?


----------



## Jemal (Jan 7, 2003)

Kitana - Just stick with one, pls.

Kalanyr - Doesn't make much difference to me.  Whatever's fits the setting right.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 7, 2003)

I'm in, I just need to decide what to be...I might try to go for one of the actual characters on Buffy or a variation thereof....


----------



## Timothy (Jan 7, 2003)

*The watcher*

Well, as you know of me, I still haven't got the D20 Modern rules. But I'll post a background for my take on the watcher, and hopefully, Gwolf or Kit would like to munch on it. (if not, I can't get in, until I've downloaded the SRD, which isn't going fast, if at all.)

Gary Gray, Watcher
Age: 61
Proffesion: Teacher (Old English and Forgotten Languages/Cultures)

Gary, Or Mister Gray as he likes to be called, graduated from Cambridge in the days of the hippies. When on Oxford, he despised 'That filthy long-haired rabble' but he turned 360 degrees when he went to America for a year. During that year, he went all-out, partying, protesting, sexing up Hippie chicks, and all that. He was known as the only hippie ever to wear a tweed-costume. 
When he left, he tried to fit in with the Bitish upper class, but couldn't pull that off because he was too 'free thinking'. Instead, he found other friends in the society of watchers. He became a member of the society, and generally changed back in the old stick-in-the-mud he was at college. He tried to forget his wild days in the US, and din't speak off it.
After some service in the society, he was sent to America, to act as a secondary watcher for the Slayer, because the chap that was there now, didn't seem quite capable to do the job (You know, that watcher that replaced Giles, Forgot his name though). After the Slayer disposed of that watcher, he began to get more interested in her free-spirited personality, which reminded him of his own wild past. After A while, he was officially appointed watcher of the Slayer, but he didn't act as one. He won the slayers trust in the guise of a teacher and didn't proclaim he was her watcher yet. The Slayer just sees him as the old friendly Teacher who happens to know a lot about monsters and stuff D)
The Slayer and the watcher have build a very strong bond now, and work as a team.


----------



## GWolf (Jan 7, 2003)

*3 things*

3 things.

Bump

Whats a Wathcer?

Am I in?

And a fourth

Timothy why you having a hard time gettting the srd?


----------



## Corlon (Jan 7, 2003)

I'll be a scoobie

I'll have to make my character, but I'm pretty sure it'll be something like a young smart/fast, starting with smart... or fast, I'm not sure.

any age restrictions?


----------



## Jemal (Jan 7, 2003)

Corlon - As posted above, Unless you're the watcher you must be between 14 and 16 and have the Student Occupation.

Gwolf - the Watcher is something from the Buffyverse, he's the guy who trains, guides, watches, and helps the Slayer
Also, yes you're whitehat is good.

Timothy -  Did you check out that website?  it's easy to download! Even my crappy 150 Mhz/win95 computer gets them easily.  And all you need to read them is wordpad (Which comes automatic with all windows I know of, starting with 95).  You can read them in Microsoft Word, too, if you have that.

Still waiting on characters from Jarval, Kitana, Kalanyr, DM_Matt, and Corlon.  So far we've got a Watcher (Unless someone else applies in which case I'll need to chose between them) and 1 white hat/scoobie.
Still need a slayer and some more scoobies.

Which reminds me - Would you guys rather be called whitehats or scoobies?  Or you got any ideas of your own?


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 7, 2003)

Am I still able to join?


----------



## Jemal (Jan 7, 2003)

If you weren't able to join I wouldn't have posted your name on the wait list.


----------



## Timothy (Jan 7, 2003)

My comp says The SRD site from wizards is a malicious script (shutting down norton doesn't help) and downing the book through kazaa is very slow or doesn't go at all.


----------



## Corlon (Jan 7, 2003)

oh... sorry, didn't see that.

any restrictions on anything else?  I wouldn't think on classes, but any advanced classes?


----------



## GWolf (Jan 7, 2003)

*Great*

I perfer the term White Hats over scoobies. OTOH I wouldn't mind a new name but I Wouldn't want  to ruin it for the buffy fans.


----------



## Corlon (Jan 8, 2003)

I hate buffy, I myself would prefer _hunters_ more than anything else.

But sure, I'll call em whitehats right now.


since my intelligent concept I was thinking about is pretty much taken, I'll go for something else, at least a little bit different  

I'll get it done by the weekend.


----------



## Jarval (Jan 8, 2003)

*Gwen Daniels*
*Dedicated Hero 1* Student (Class skills: Knowledge (arcane lore) +1, Knowledge (earth and life sciences) +1, Research)

STR 10 (+0)
DEX 14 (+2)
CON 10 (+0)
INT 14 (+2)
WIS 16 (+3)
CHA 12 (+1)


*Combat Stats:*
Base Attack Bonus: +0
Melee: +0 [+0 BAB, +0 STR]
Ranged: +2 [+0 BAB, +2 DEX]
Hit Points: 6 [6 (levels)]
Defense: 13 [10 + 2 (DEX) + 1 (Class)]
Initiative: +2 (+2 DEX)
Movement Rate: 30 feet

*Attacks per round:*
Unarmed (+0 to hit, 1d3 nonleathal dmg)


*Action Points:* 5
*Reputation;* +1
*Wealth:* +3 [2 roll, +1 Occupation, +0 Profession]


*Saving Throws:*
Fort: +1 [+1 base, +0 CON]
Ref: +2 [+0 base, +2 DEX]
Will: +4 [+1 base, +3 WIS]


*Feats:*
Simple Weapon Proficiency (Free for Dedicated)
Attentive
Divine Gift (Cure Minor Wounds)


*Skills:*
Investigate +8 (4 ranks, +2 INT, +2 Attentive)
Knowledge (arcane lore) +7 (4 ranks, +2 INT, +1 Occupation)
Knowledge (earth and life sciences) +7 (4 ranks, +2 INT, +1 Occupation)
Listen +6 (3 ranks, +3 WIS)
Read/Write Latin
Sense Motive +9 (4 ranks, +3 WIS, +2 Attentive)
Speak Latin
Spot +6 (3 ranks, +3 WIS)
Treat Injury +9 (4 ranks, +3 WIS, +2 Healing Knack)


*Talents:*
Healing Knack


*Gear:*
None

Total Weight Carried: 0 lb
Load: Light


*Current XP:*
Current:  0
Next Level: 1,000


Age: 16
Gender: Female
Height: 5’9
Weight: 147 lbs
Eyes: Brown
Hair: Brown

Gwen's mother, Anna, is a doctor at a nearby hospital, while her father, Michael, is an officer in the local police force.  She's always known her parents had high hopes for her, and has done her best to keep up to those lofty goals.  She's enjoying her time at [insert High School], studying hard in several subjects.  Her interests in medicine and science lead her to learning Latin, so as to better understand the terminology used.  This in turn lead her to the school library's strangely extensive occult section...

She's also spent a lot of time in her father's company, resulting in her somewhat tomboyish attitude and above average powers of observation.  She's pleased to have found two compatible areas of study, and is hoping to become a forensic pathologist once she's completed university

Unbeknown to her, she also has a spark of something... other... in her soul.  It's yet to surface, but the power of life itself may lie within her grasp.


Jemal, I've expanded on the idea of the Wild Talent feat for the Divine Gift feat.  Mechanically it's the same as Wild Talent, just replacing a psionic power with a divine spell.  Does this seem OK to you, or should I change/drop it?


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 8, 2003)

*Re: Great*



			
				GWolf said:
			
		

> *I perfer the term White Hats over scoobies. OTOH I wouldn't mind a new name but I Wouldn't want  to ruin it for the buffy fans. *




Actually, "White Hats"was a Buffy term, too.  They were the Scooby gang of an alternate universe (with some overlap with the regular gang, because it contained Alt.Giles and Alt.Oz) created by a poorly-thought-out wish.


----------



## Timothy (Jan 8, 2003)

Okay, I was thinking, In a PbP game, the watcher should be able to join the scoobies when adventuring, despite the fact he is 61.

So is there nay change of me having some kind of powerup? I was thinking drugs (scooby-snacks!!!) since that fits his Bio (I'll put chemistry in there too) or maybe some advanced techno-goodies.

Or isn't the neccesairy? I could make him younger too, but then because the slayers doesn't want old man around, and he was the youngest watcher available. Maybe I'll become the slayers Bfriend!

Just say what would be best, although I'm starting to like the young one.


----------



## Jemal (Jan 8, 2003)

No you don't get any powerup for being the watcher, But I will do this - You can have an extra level to account for your experience-due-to-age.  The younger one might be better, though, b/c it would be beneficial to go with them.  Unless you wanna be the 'stay-at-home-and-research' guy.
As to being the youngest watcher available, I got news for ya... You're the ONLY watcher available.
You were just trained by the new watchers council as their first watcher for 'a new age'.  The old council was destroyed along with most of the watchers, and the few that were left had to start over.


----------



## Timothy (Jan 8, 2003)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *No you don't get any powerup for being the watcher, But I will do this - You can have an extra level to account for your experience-due-to-age.  The younger one might be better, though, b/c it would be beneficial to go with them.  Unless you wanna be the 'stay-at-home-and-research' guy.
> As to being the youngest watcher available, I got news for ya... You're the ONLY watcher available.
> You were just trained by the new watchers council as their first watcher for 'a new age'.  The old council was destroyed along with most of the watchers, and the few that were left had to start over. *




This actually happened in the series? (i don't follow it very much now a days)


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 8, 2003)

Timothy said:
			
		

> *
> 
> This actually happened in the series? (i don't follow it very much now a days) *




Yup...a few episodes ago there was a scene where the Watchers council was meeting and saying that their agents around the world had been killed...and then their HQ blew up....


----------



## Timothy (Jan 8, 2003)

maybe just because we're some episodes behind in holland (but I haven't seen it in a while all together)


----------



## Corlon (Jan 8, 2003)

with all this we should really start a buffy thread


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 8, 2003)

Corlon said:
			
		

> *with all this we should really start a buffy thread
> all it is a show for hormone driven... oh
> . *




The theory that all guys who watch Buffy and are straight do so to look at SMG is mostly a false one, particularly for RPGers.  At least speaking for myself, I like it because it fits the fantasy/RPG mold and does so in a better way than any similar show.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 8, 2003)

Are there any powerups for the slayer?

EDIT: and to add to the buffy discussion.  What is wrong with the show that people would think that guys can't watch it for the content?  Do people think the female dominance thing is too scary for straight guys?  I know alot of straight guys who just love the humor and the fun of the show.  SMG isn't THAT good looking and she's turning into a mini-Calista Flockhart at the rate she's whittling away to bones along with the rest of the female cast.  So that can't be the reason.


----------



## Timothy (Jan 8, 2003)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> *
> 
> The theory that all guys who watch Buffy and are straight do so to look at SMG is mostly a false one, particularly for RPGers.  At least speaking for myself, I like it because it fits the fantasy/RPG mold and does so in a better way than any similar show. *




If you're looking for SMG, go check out Darkangel, much better.

Oh, and I'm young, so I can say I like dawn better then SMG


----------



## Jemal (Jan 8, 2003)

several points; 
1. I'm don't watch the show for SMG.  she's not my type. (Now Ms. Hannigan... I always did have a soft spot for redheads)
2. I actually started watching b/c of James Marsters.  For those of you who don't know, he's the actor who plays Spike.. AKA 'William the bloody'.. AKA 'the bleached blonde vampire who just got a soul and is now crazy.'
3. No I'm not gay.  (Thats what people ALWAYS ask me when I say I started watching for Spike and not Buffy).
4. Joss Whedon is AWESOME.  See, I like the Buffy/Angel series b/c they're actually GOOD shows.  Which anyone who's actually taken the time to sit down and WATCH them will have to admit.

Now onto the game stuff:
5. Slayer Powerups don't come into play until AFTER the game starts, b/c you don't start as the slayer.  The real slayer will die during the first adventure and that's how you'll get chosen.
6. No, Buffy isn't going to be the 'current' slayer in this game.  There'll probably be continuity errors between this game and the show so to ignore those we'll say this isn't the EXACT same universe, just very similar.
7. need characters, peeps!


----------



## GWolf (Jan 8, 2003)

*Yo*

make those damn characters fools i'm dien to play!


----------



## Jarval (Jan 9, 2003)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *4. Joss Whedon is AWESOME.  See, I like the Buffy/Angel series b/c they're actually GOOD shows.  Which anyone who's actually taken the time to sit down and WATCH them will have to admit.*




Amen.  Joss is something of a genius 

On to my character:  I've expanded on the idea of the Wild Talent feat for the Divine Gift feat.  Mechanically it's the same as Wild Talent, just replacing a psionic power with a divine spell. Does this seem OK to you, Jemal, or should I change/drop it?


----------



## Jemal (Jan 9, 2003)

Where's this 'wild talent' feat from?  I've never seen it before.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 9, 2003)

okay James Marsters...yummy 

Anyway my slayer idea....I'd like to go back to the Buffy that's in the movie.  Less angsty and more fashionista.

Mercedes Tran
15 Years Old, Sophomore
FAST Heroine

She's from a very wealthy family and has always lived a rather charmed life.  Popular girl at school, varsity cheerleader (this is her first year on the varsity squad, made junior varsity as a freshman), student council, dance committee, fashionista and surfing  at the beautiful california beaches(lol if we're in california)...and of course major interest in gossiping about cute boys with her equally popular (and somewhat snobby) friends.  Her natural dexterity was something she always took for granted.

Her life is parties and fun fun fun!  The last thing she wants is responsiblity...real responsibility, especially about thinking of someone other than herself and her charmed life.  She's just enjoying life (and boys) too much to do any of that.  She spends money like there's no tommorrow and one of her favorite pastimes is (surprise!) shopping with her friends and hanging out at the upscale malls.


LOL wow that was a teen flashback for me....


----------



## Corlon (Jan 9, 2003)

I new that was a bad comment all day, woops.
The wonders of the edit button.
What I get for saying random things.

I think it's hoaky and...

and back to the adventure 

Hopefully I'll have my character done by friday, too much homework lately.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 9, 2003)

Timothy said:
			
		

> *
> Oh, and I'm young, so I can say I like dawn better then SMG *




I'd agree with that (and besides, I am just barely young enough to have occasionally watched Pete & Pete)...actually, I think that i'd put Buffy last among the four girls in the credits.

BTW, on the feminist content point, I must say that its usually not THAT obtrusive unless I bother to analyze for deeper meaning, but it hasnt seemed to alter my political views (which are not always in line with the present feminist movement) in any way so it must not be that significant an issue anyway.


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 9, 2003)

Tom Rollands
Smart Hero 1
Male Human 16 Years
Profession: Student (Computer Use,Knowledge (Arcane Lore),Knowledge (Physical Sciences)
Action Points 5
Hit Dice: 1d6+1 (7 hp)
Wealth: 4
Allegiances: Ethical Philosophy (Chaos), Moral Philosophy (Good)
BAB=+0 
Defence = 10 
Ranged = +0
Melee = + 0 
Saves: Fort +1 Ref +0 Will +2 

Str  10
Dex 10
Con 12
Int 18 
Wis 12
Cha 10

Skills  (Rank+Stat+Misc)
Computer Use 4 Ranks (4+4+3= +11) 
Concentration (Cross Class)  4 Ranks (2+1 = +3) 
Craft (Chemical) 4 Ranks  (4+4 = +8 )
Craft (Electronic) 4 Ranks (4+4 = +8 )
Decipher Script 4 Ranks (4+4 = +8 )
Disable Device 4 Ranks   (4+4 = +8 )
Research 4 Ranks  (4+4 = +8 )
Repair 4 Ranks (4+4+2 = +10 )
Knowledge (Arcane Lore) 4 Ranks (4+4+4 = +12)
Knowledge (Physical Sciences)  4 Ranks (4+4+3 = +11)
Knowledge (Technology) 4 Ranks (4+4 = +8) 
Knowledge (Theology and Philosophy) 4 Ranks (4+4 = +8)  
Profession 4 Ranks (4+1 = +5)

Feats: Educated (Arcana and Physical Sciences), Gearhead, Simple Weapon Proficiency
Talent (Savant:Knowledge (Arcana)) 

History: (Up Tomorrow I hope)


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 9, 2003)

GWolf, I think your character originally had 12 Dex and you changed it to 14 Charisma at some stage because your defense and reflex saves don't match your current stats.


----------



## Jemal (Jan 9, 2003)

Allright, we've got a Slayer(Kitana), a Watcher(Timothy), A researcher(Kalanyr), and a dedicated friend(Jarval).
(Hmm... switch Xander and Willows genders and we've got the buffy season 1 cast for archetypes).
Come on people, WHERE'S CORDELLIA!!!  hehe.. Oh wait, Kitana's gonna combine that personality into her slayer... *shudder*

I'll open a Rogues gallery (named 'Hellmouth Characters') as soon as I've posted this, and you can put the characters there.  We Still need 1 or 2 more whitehats posted.  I know lots of you are still working on characters, so you've got until friday or sunday to do them.
Allright, the 4 above are go once their characters are posted.


----------



## Timothy (Jan 9, 2003)

Nevermind.


----------



## Jarval (Jan 9, 2003)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *Where's this 'wild talent' feat from?  I've never seen it before. *




It's from the d20 Modern core rule book, in the Agents of PSI setting.  It allows you to use one 0 level psionic power up to three times a day.


----------



## GWolf (Jan 9, 2003)

You seemed not to mention me in your list of the characters? Am I still in?

Also I fixed that Dex. Error.


----------



## Jemal (Jan 9, 2003)

OK, Jarval, I just hadn't read any of the psionics stuff.  Yeah, that divine gift seems ok.  Being able to use a single 0-lvl spell 3 times per day doesn't seem like too bad a feat.  If there isn't allready a feat like this, I'll also add Wiccan Power (Pick a 0-lvl arcane spell, you can use it 3/day) to the feat list.

GWolf - Sorry about the oversight.  I thought I was missing someone.  Go ahead and post your character. 

ALL - Sorry I didn't get around to posting the rogues gallery last night, I'm doing it now (NO, really this time)
EDIT: OK, the rogues gallery is up.  Post them characters.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 9, 2003)

Is there any room for one more scoobie?  If not I totally understand.

On the off chance you are still looking I'll through up the character concept, the character sheet is done as well.

Matthew Storm(15) comes from a long line of watchers, but his father split the family off after not being assigned to the slayer.  He has decided to train his son to do the job(slaying vampires) regardless of the council' decision.  All of this training and knowledge would lead him to being an excellent watcher if he would ever be allowed to do it, his father soo would not go for it.  He is almost ready to start doing slaying in a few months..

Matt's entire family is well to-do and their reserve can be easily mistaken for being cold (think of Angel from the early seasons before he got all up on buffy, or Lee from Card Captors).  As a student he is well above average, but he never really participates in any of the school activities, and often feels left out.


----------



## Corlon (Jan 9, 2003)

am I in or not?

I wasn't here to insult the show, I got side tracked, really


----------



## Jemal (Jan 9, 2003)

Following people in for sure: 
Slayer(Kitana)
Watcher(Timothy)
Scoobies(Kalanyr, Jarval, Gwolf).

As for the rest of you, post up some characters, I'll see about working you in.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 9, 2003)

Matthew Storm
Male	 Fast Hero 1
Student (Computer Use, Knowledge Arcane Lore, Research)
Allegiances: Good, The Storm Family, And The Watchers
Age 15
STATS:

STR:	12 +1
DEX:	16 +3
CON:	12 +1
INT:	14 +2
WIS:	10 +0
CHA:	12 +1

HP: 9
AP: 5
Defense: +6

Saves:
Fort: +1	Reflex: +4	Will: +0

Wealth: 4

Talents: Evasion

Feats: Archaic Weapons Proficiency, Simple Weapons Proficiency, Windfall

Skills: 28pts
Computer Use:		+6(4)
Knowledge (Arcane):	+6(4)
Knowledge (streetwise)	+4(2)
Knowledge (Pop. Cult.)	+4(3)
Move Silently: 		+7(4)
Profession:                              +2(1)
Read Language (Latin)	(1)
Research:			+6(4)
Speak language (Latin)	(1)
Tumble: 			+7(4)

Possesions: Crossbow (took 10), Longsword (took 10)


----------



## Corlon (Jan 9, 2003)

do humans get the +1 skills +1 feat??

I'm working on my character


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 9, 2003)

Corlon, the plus 1 feat and extra skill point are already worked into the base classes.


----------



## Corlon (Jan 9, 2003)

whoa, you're right, I missed about 5 paragraphs or somehting.


----------



## Corlon (Jan 10, 2003)

yay, it's done.

Name: Corlon (again?)
Male Fast 1
Student:  Computer use, Knowledge (technology), Research
Allegiances:
Age 16
Stats:
Str 10/+0
Dex 16/+3
Con 10/+0
Int 14/+2
Wis 14/+2
Cha 12/+1

Hp:  8
Ap:  5
Defense:  +6
Saves:
Fort:  +0
Ref:  +4, 1 base 3 dex
Will:  +2, 0 base, 2 wis

Wealth:  2
talents: evasion
feats:  Simple weapon pro, personal firearms pro, point blank shot

Skills, 28 ranks
Escape Artist +7 (4 ranks)
Hide +7 (4 ranks)
Knowledge (streetwise) +4 (2 ranks)
Move Silently +7 (4 ranks)
Sleight of Hand +7 (4 ranks)
Tumble +7 (4 ranks)
Drive +5 (2 ranks)
Read/write/speak (japanese) (2 ranks)
Read/write/speak (elven [please don't say I can't do this, my classmate can speak fluent elvish ]) (2 ranks)

Weapons:  SITES M9:  attack +3, 2d6 dmg, 20/X2 crit, 30' range, 2lb., ballistic, tiny

William Robert Smith is his real name.  One day, two burgalars came into his house, but william's family was a big hunting family, and had firearms stashed around the house, so a small fight broke out.  Both the parents and the burgalurs died, william grabbed a gun, and ran away.  After a while the media went down, and he became just another homeless kid.  This is when he got his street name, Corlon, and started living in a homeless shelter.  But he still goes to any public school he can find, currently going to [insert name here].  His only true possetion is his pistol which he always keeps safely hidden.

Is the gun and stuff okay?


----------



## Jarval (Jan 10, 2003)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *If there isn't allready a feat like this, I'll also add Wiccan Power (Pick a 0-lvl arcane spell, you can use it 3/day) to the feat list.*




Good idea, it'll round out the set


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 10, 2003)

Okay!

The slayer is posted!


----------



## Corlon (Jan 10, 2003)

I just need mine okayed, and I'll post it.


----------



## Jemal (Jan 10, 2003)

Corlon - No probs with it.  Guns don't exactly fit the background, but we'll see what happens.

You guys can basically have anything your caracter's wealth rating would allow for, as long as its something your character would have. (I wouldn't expect any of the others to know the first thing about guns, but your background is good for it).


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 10, 2003)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *Corlon - No probs with it.  Guns don't exactly fit the background, but we'll see what happens.
> 
> You guys can basically have anything your caracter's wealth rating would allow for, as long as its something your character would have. (I wouldn't expect any of the others to know the first thing about guns, but your background is good for it). *




*clasps hand behind back and rocks back and forth innocently* 

So does this mean I get to have an ultra cute James Marster vamp for my boyfriend?


----------



## Corlon (Jan 10, 2003)

yeah, I couldn't find the spells class, so I decided be a fast that uses guns to leave an isle open for gunslinger or infultrator.

I'll post my character now

oh yeah,we _do_ know about vampires, right?

do we use any special tactics and stuff  to kill them?


----------



## Jemal (Jan 11, 2003)

Kitana - Sure, you can have one... If you survive until 4 years from now, and he gets a chip placed in his head that stops him from hurting everyone but you. 
But then you gotta go through the whole relationship song+dance.  (Inside joke for buffy fans)

Corlon - Right now the only person who knows about vampires is the Watcher.  I'll look over the other characters and edit this to add to the list if I see any character who *I* think should have knowledge about them.

Remember you're teenagers, going to
*drum roll please*
Brightvale High

most of you think life is (fairly) normal, but you know lots of 'weird' things happen in Brightvale.
You will soon discover just how weird things are.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 11, 2003)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *Kitana - Sure, you can have one... If you survive until 4 years from now, and he gets a chip placed in his head that stops him from hurting everyone but you.
> But then you gotta go through the whole relationship song+dance.  (Inside joke for buffy fans)
> *




Hey does that mean we get to have a musical?  I can brush up on my lyrical skills...hehe


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 11, 2003)

Okay posting Tom in the Gallery now, I've made a couple of small changes due to the Wiccan Power feat, I'll pick up Educated as the 2nd level feat if I live that long.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 11, 2003)

Sorry about not positing the char...net access in my dorm was screwey the past few days and only fianlly got back up just now...


----------



## Corlon (Jan 11, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Hey does that mean we get to have a musical?  I can brush up on my lyrical skills...hehe *




oh no, I'm not going through that again 

One song was stuck in my head for a week.

What made them sing and stuff, was it a demon?  I forget


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 11, 2003)

Corlon said:
			
		

> *
> 
> oh no, I'm not going through that again
> 
> ...





"Maybe its a demon, a dancing demon..."



yes yes!  a musical!  We've got to at least have one musical episode where they sing and dance! LOL....


----------



## Jemal (Jan 11, 2003)

1st off to Kitana  - Uh.. maybe. 
As to the characters: 
We're full up, everyones character has been posted except Shalimar (Watcher-in-training) and the actual Watcher.. Where'd that old fart go? *l*

Full list: 
Watcher(Timothy, I think.)
Watcher-in-training(Shalimar)
Slayer(Kitanavorr)
4 Scoobies(Kalanyr, Corlon, Jarval, Alex).


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 11, 2003)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *the actual Watcher.. Where'd that old fart go? *l*
> *




He'll be back on Sunday, he's sleeping over a friends who doesn't have internet access apparently.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 11, 2003)

I can post a character today.  No point then?  Silly net problems....

I'd be playing a strong hero going for martial artist.  Secondary fighter (Angel/Riley/Spike) is the one Scooby archethype you dont have.


----------



## Jarval (Jan 11, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *"Maybe its a demon, a dancing demon..."
> 
> 
> 
> yes yes!  a musical!  We've got to at least have one musical episode where they sing and dance! LOL.... *




Just so long as I can take Willow's part of "mostly filler"...  I don't rime well...


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 11, 2003)

Jarval said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Just so long as I can take Willow's part of "mostly filler"...  I don't rime well... *




Ah unfortunately (or fortunately), I have a degree in English (among other subjects) and I'm ready to rock out some lyrics....


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 12, 2003)

The watcher in training is posted.  All that remains would be the watcher to convince him to do it.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 13, 2003)

So all we need now is our thirty something hanger-on right?  I mean that has to be weird an old guy hanging with kids half his age, especially since were all under 18, and half of us are under 16.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 13, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> *So all we need now is our thirty something hanger-on right?  I mean that has to be weird an old guy hanging with kids half his age, especially since were all under 18, and half of us are under 16. *




LOL yep that's all we need.  So TIMOTHY hurry up and get your CHARACTER posted!


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 13, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> LOL yep that's all we need.  So TIMOTHY hurry up and get your CHARACTER posted!   *




Yep, what she said.  You really don't want to anger  your Slayer, and I have the feeling Mercedes is going to be much like Cordy in that regard.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 14, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Yep, what she said.  You really don't want to anger  your Slayer, and I have the feeling Mercedes is going to be much like Cordy in that regard. *




LOL imagine Cordy with Buffy skills....


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 14, 2003)

I'm glad I am playing a boy its less likely that she is going to be catty to me.  Unless she likes catsuits that is.  Hopefully she wont be too Cordy-like we might need an entire team dynamic going,  I mean where would the queen of slayery goodness be without her broody beau's, her comic sidekick or her nerdy researchers?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 14, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> *I'm glad I am playing a boy its less likely that she is going to be catty to me.  Unless she likes catsuits that is.  Hopefully she wont be too Cordy-like we might need an entire team dynamic going,  I mean where would the queen of slayery goodness be without her broody beau's, her comic sidekick or her nerdy researchers? *




Oh, she'll get better with responsibility  and she's not catty, just well...not interested in anything but boys, fashion, and school dances.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 14, 2003)

So Jemal when do we get off the ground, err out of the grave as the case may be?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 14, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> *So Jemal when do we get off the ground, err out of the grave as the case may be? *




=P he's too busy thinking about what wine to pick


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 14, 2003)

maybe he's thinking about who to give me for my first


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 14, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> * maybe he's thinking about who to give me for my first  *




:gasp: its a kodak moment!


----------



## Timothy (Jan 14, 2003)

I'm back, I had a bit of time last night, but not much, but am fully available again. But I'm at scholl right now, so no character right now.

I'll promise all of you, that I will make the watcher As soon as I get home (in about 6 hours)

My watcher will be VERY old, 22 orso. Assistant-teacher.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 14, 2003)

Timothy said:
			
		

> *I'm back, I had a bit of time last night, but not much, but am fully available again. But I'm at scholl right now, so no character right now.
> 
> I'll promise all of you, that I will make the watcher As soon as I get home (in about 6 hours)
> 
> My watcher will be VERY old, 22 orso. Assistant-teacher. *




excuse me?! very old?
exactly how old are _you_?
btw, 22 is the age of a teacher just starting fresh out of college


----------



## Timothy (Jan 14, 2003)

yeah, 22 is VERY old  (forgot the  in my post, hehehe) I'm 17 years old, and I'll be a new teacher. Do I know the watcher in training IS a watcher intraining?

Working on my char now.


----------



## Timothy (Jan 14, 2003)

Gary(h) Gray
Male Smart Hero
Teacher (Ancient languages, Forgotten Cultures)
Age: 22
Gender: male
Height: 5’9’’
Weight: 140 Lbs
Eyes: Green
Hair: Brown
Skin: White

STR: 10 +0
DEX: 12 +1
CON: 10 +0
INT: 16 +3
WIS: 14 +2
CHA: 12 +1

Hit Dice: 1d6
HP: 6
Defense: 14 (10+1)
Initiative: +1
BAB: +0
Melee: +0
Ranged: +1 
Speed: 30’

FORT: +0 (0)
REFL: +1 (+1)
WILL: +3 (+1+3)

REP: +1
AP: 5
Wealth: ?????


Class Abilities: Savant (Knowledge, Forgotten cultures)
Feats:, Simple Weapons Proficiency, Educated (Forgotten Cultures, Ancient Languages), Studious

Skills:
Knowledge (Forgotten Cultures) +11
Knowledge (Ancient Languages) +11
Knowledge (Deamonology) + 7
Knowledge (arcane lore) +7
Decipher Script +9 (+2 for having knowledge ancient languages??)
Research +9
Gather Information +4
Diplomacy +3
Disable Device +7
Investigate +7
Sense Motive +4
Treat Iunjury +4

Languages: English (native), Old-English, Demonic (?), Young Dialect (Trying to fit in)

Equipment: 
Taser 
Pepper Spray 
Metal Batoon 


Here he is.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 14, 2003)

Timothy said:
			
		

> *yeah, 22 is VERY old  (forgot the  in my post, hehehe) I'm 17 years old, and I'll be a new teacher. Do I know the watcher in training IS a watcher intraining?
> 
> Working on my char now. *




That is a very good question.  to be truthful, I don't know.  I wouldn't think so, as Matt has no way to communicate to the Watchers.  I don't think you would find out until he did something out of the ordinary on an adventure, like say pull out a sword and help the current slayer and actually know what they were fighting.  Watcher in training is  a bit of a misnomer.  His father was a watcher who left and has trained him since he wasn't allowed to train the slayer before the current slayer.  He could be a great Watcher if he were convinced to be by you, but currently he just plans to fight them alone because he doesn't know who the Slayer is to be able to offer to help her.  Think Angel from the First season, he shows up and gives her hints when she needs them, or back up when she needs that, with someone closer to his own age that he actually knows it would be more along the lines of the help that Riley gives Buffy.


----------



## Jemal (Jan 14, 2003)

^What she said.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 14, 2003)

So when do we start mister producer?


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 15, 2003)

Bumpity bump, and we rise to the top!


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 15, 2003)

la la la la ;p


----------



## Jemal (Jan 15, 2003)

I was going to start it yesterday, but nearly fell asleep at the computer so decided to put it off.  I'm doing up the starting scene now, but still working on the 'script'.  I'll post the IC thread and a little info and let you guys RP your arrival at, and first day of school for the new year. (Yes that includes you, Mr Gray.)  And when I'm done the... development.. I'll post it.

Things to Remember - 
The Watcher knows who the Slayer is, and needs to find a way to tell her.  
The Slayer doesn't know she's the Slayer.
The 'watcher-jr' knows what his dad told him.
The Watcher doesn't know about 'watcher jr.'


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 15, 2003)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *I was going to start it yesterday, but nearly fell asleep at the computer so decided to put it off.  I'm doing up the starting scene now, but still working on the 'script'.  I'll post the IC thread and a little info and let you guys RP your arrival at, and first day of school for the new year. (Yes that includes you, Mr Gray.)  And when I'm done the... development.. I'll post it.
> 
> Things to Remember -
> The Watcher knows who the Slayer is, and needs to find a way to tell her.
> ...





Hooray! 

Um...I thought I didn't start off as the Slayer?  That the actual slayer dies during the first adventure?  Hey do I get to start off with a rich varsity football jock of a boyfriend (I'm gonna dump him, of course, or he'll dump me as the series moves on and my priorities change)

I can see him now....

Ken Matthews, 5'10, Curly red-blonde hair, blue-green eyes, Killer smile, gorgeous red ferrari (I used to love those in highschool), a Junior

 yep that would be the accurate archtype/sterotype I'm shooting for...must...stop...drooling...


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 15, 2003)

I see your drool and raise you a 'yummy' though I would say more blond then red in the hair

About  "The 'watcher-jr' knows what his dad told him." don't mean to be too curious as thats pretty dangerous(at least for cats) but what exactly did daddy tell me?  Who the watcher is?  Who the slayer before Kit was?


----------



## Jemal (Jan 15, 2003)

kitana - No you're not the slayer yet, I meant that you know as much about slayer-hood as buffy knew at the begining of the movie. (Meaning nothing other than the occasional weird dream.)

Watcher Jr - Knows who the current slayer (Before Kit), knows some basic knowledge about vampires and Demons, etc.  Knows the watchers council blew up, and that a new one has been formed.  Your dad was one of the only watchers who survived, but you don't know who any of the current watchers are or who the next slayer will be.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 15, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> *I see your drool and raise you a 'yummy' though I would say more blond then red in the hair*




Oh it is so nice to have another woman in the game 

It was either going to be red-blonde or dark brown/black, you know...the usual tall dark and handsome, but I was gonna save that archetype for much later...so red-blonde it is....you know golden blonde with just than hint of auburn so the hair has lots of colors in it, coppery, some platinum, good old fashioned california looks?

I see lots of beach time for Mercedes


----------



## Timothy (Jan 15, 2003)

Gary, being a stick-in-the-mud, is going to have some real nice converstaion with mercedes, that's for sure.

Let's see where that IC thread is!


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 15, 2003)

Timothy

By now you're itching to call me more than a know it all...but...in American High Schools, the grade is 9-12  (freshman, sophomore, junior, senior) (14-17 year olds)

1st Grade is uh elementary school.  You know, for 6 year olds...


----------



## Timothy (Jan 15, 2003)

I was referring to mental age 

Oh, and I'm scratching all over!


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 15, 2003)

lol Kit, he has you there.  Lets just hope he is a likeable guy, wouldn't want to end up with an old fuddy dud for a watcher.  Hey, at least you'll get a choice between watchers to associate with young and good looking, or old and a stick in the mud.  You'll have to guess which is which.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 15, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> *lol Kit, he has you there.  Lets just hope he is a likeable guy, wouldn't want to end up with an old fuddy dud for a watcher.  Hey, at least you'll get a choice between watchers to associate with young and good looking, or old and a stick in the mud.  You'll have to guess which is which. *




Oooh so you're a young and good-looking watcher to be is it? hmm...   Well certainly you'll catch her eye better than a teacher, that's for sure LOL


----------



## GWolf (Jan 15, 2003)

I got aquestion for those who watch buffy. How do the white hats get involved? Like what does my character know, and how does he join the "team"


----------



## Jarval (Jan 15, 2003)

In Buffy, the two main "White Hats", Willow and Xander, both get attacked by vampires in the first episode.  Cordelia gets attacked by an invisible girl later in Season One.  I'd imagine that Jemal is going to have some fell beastie attack us all, and Mercedes will kick its ass.

A helpful link for us all: buffyworld.com.  It has complete transcripts of every episode, which is very handy


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 15, 2003)

> In Buffy, the two main "White Hats", Willow and Xander, both get attacked by vampires in the first episode. Cordelia gets attacked by an invisible girl later in Season One. I'd imagine that Jemal is going to have some fell beastie attack us all, and Mercedes will kick its ass.




And I get to say what it is while she is doing it, although I am more likely to try to do it for her until I know what she is.


----------



## Jarval (Jan 15, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> *And I get to say what it is while she is doing it, although I am more likely to try to do it for her until I know what she is. *




I'm glad a few of us are combat ready.  My reaction to any fighting is going to be the classic dive for cover   That or run screaming...


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 15, 2003)

Jarval said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I'm glad a few of us are combat ready.  My reaction to any fighting is going to be the classic dive for cover   That or run screaming... *




I don't think Mercedes is AWARE that she is combat ready.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 15, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I don't think Mercedes is AWARE that she is combat ready. *




I am only combat ready in the sense I know how to use all those archaic weapons we always see Giles mucking around with.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 16, 2003)

Any suggestions as to how we can all get together.   Oh, Gwen should know I'm only 15.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 16, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> *Any suggestions as to how we can all get together.   Oh, Gwen should know I'm only 15. *




Yeah so am I.  You and I are the only 15 (sophmores).  Everyone else is 16(juniors) unless somebody is a year behind.


----------



## Jarval (Jan 16, 2003)

Eh, maybe I should drop my age to 15.  I'm not fussed about how old I am, and us all being the same age makes sense.


----------



## Timothy (Jan 16, 2003)

Hey Mercedes, you might benefit from dating a teacher and I'm only 22, I've seen larger diffrences in RL


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 16, 2003)

Jarval said:
			
		

> *Eh, maybe I should drop my age to 15.  I'm not fussed about how old I am, and us all being the same age makes sense. *




No I think that's fine.  We're close enough so that it shouldn't matter.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 16, 2003)

Timothy said:
			
		

> *Hey Mercedes, you might benefit from dating a teacher and I'm only 22, I've seen larger diffrences in RL *




But she's only *15*!  If you try and date her, you'd be in jail, don't you know? She's a minor and so is Gwen.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 16, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> But she's only 15!  If you try and date her, you'd be in jail, don't you know? She's a minor and so is Gwen. *




Shortest teaching career, ever.  Matt's a minor too so, that's not legal for Mr. Tweed either.


----------



## Timothy (Jan 16, 2003)

Hmm, if I look back I don't know what I was thinking posting that.

Nevermind me....


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 17, 2003)

Timothy said:
			
		

> *Hmm, if I look back I don't know what I was thinking posting that.
> 
> Nevermind me.... *




Its ok, I sound vapid too sometimes.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 25, 2003)

Hey Jemal

Probably should put OOC in the title so they move this thread over =)


----------



## Corlon (Jan 26, 2003)

well, it's not illegal to date a minor as long as it doesn't go too far, is it?

Just for a teacher to date a student, correct?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 26, 2003)

Corlon said:
			
		

> *well, it's not illegal to date a minor as long as it doesn't go too far, is it?
> 
> Just for a teacher to date a student, correct? *




Corlon

In the United States it is illegal to date a minor(anyone under18) if you are not a minor yourself...sure people do it, but if something goes wrong in the relationship, charges can be brought.  Its usually brought by the girls parents against the guy.  Personally I wouldn't risk it.  Just be patient or find someone your age or older.

It is definitely a _BIG_ no no for a teacher to date a student in any way shape or form.  The teacher could get fired or even worse jail time if the student is a minor.

  hehe I'm almost afraid to ask you why you wanted to know this.


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 26, 2003)

Hence the term 'jailbait' - literally, any sort of 'involvement' with a minor can get you thrown in jail.

Personally, I think the penalty for this crime is *way* too lenient.  <insert diatribe here>  Then again, a lot of our justice system is too lenient.


----------



## Corlon (Jan 26, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *  hehe I'm almost afraid to ask you why you wanted to know this. *




My plan is ruined.

My plan, in five years, to find a minor and then date them, noooooo 

It's cause you were arguing about Mr. Gray dating Mercedes and stuff.

So, if you're a minor, and you start dating someone that is younger then you, and then you stop being a minor, but they're still a minor, can charges be pressed against you.

oh no, now I've started thinking about this


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 26, 2003)

Corlon said:
			
		

> *
> So, if you're a minor, and you start dating someone that is younger then you, and then you stop being a minor, but they're still a minor, can charges be pressed against you.
> 
> oh no, now I've started thinking about this  *




I *believe* the answer is yes.  I'll grant it is a little more innocent in a case like that, but really, once one person is 18, they need to wait until the other one is as well.


----------



## Timothy (Jan 26, 2003)

Hmm, lenient means too soft right?

then I do not agree with you, I think love should not be prohibited by laws. Or maybe change it so that there is a way aroun d the law, such as signing a paper where you acknowledge the fact you're legally dating a minor , with the minor (AND parents)signing too.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 26, 2003)

Timothy said:
			
		

> *Hmm, lenient means too soft right?
> 
> then I do not agree with you, I think love should not be prohibited by laws. Or maybe change it so that there is a way aroun d the law, such as signing a paper where you acknowledge the fact you're legally dating a minor , with the minor (AND parents)signing too. *





Oh, Love should not be prohibitied by law, but ah there needs to be some cutoff or how do you prosecute pedophiles, etc?  Or "adult" sites that have teen as their calling card?  Since 18 is the legal age of adulthood/voting, that's where the cutoff for minors are.


----------



## Timothy (Jan 26, 2003)

pedophilia is something entirely different than dating, since with dating both parties agree. So that's why a paper that you have to sign is a good solution.

Also, here in holland that law is set at the age of 16 I believe.


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 26, 2003)

Different countries have different ages.  There were some states here in the US that allowed kids under 18 to get married - they might still do that in some places, I'm not sure.

Love shouldn't be restricted, yes, but there's a problem in that you can't prove that something is really love.  The reason for prohibiting relationships between minors and adults is that in general minors are not experienced enough to protect themselves.  Some people as we've seen are not even aware that this might be illegal.

In other words, I would propose that a minor doesn't have the level of judgement necessary to agree to such a relationship.  I sure thought differently when I was one, but there's a big difference in even being one year older.  Any adult in a relationship with a minor is probably taking advantage of them, or has some psychological problems.  

I might even go so far as to say the limit of 18 years in the US is probably too low.  Well, in some respects anyway.  There's a big difference between Jr. High and High school, and an even bigger difference between High school and College.  I don't know that there would need to be laws per se (aside from College kids, being over 18, are subject to 'jailbait' laws), but definitely such a situation should be monitored by the parents.

Furthermore the things like 40-year-olds hitting on and dating college-age kids is totally wrong.  That in my opinion should be subject to some laws (college kids, while more mature, still aren't on the same level as professionals).


----------



## Timothy (Jan 26, 2003)

Can you agree with me if I say that girls generally favour alder guys? I think that is a well known fact. Girls are sexually (not mentally or physically) ripe around 11-14 years. boys around 12-15. They have feelings (being in love) that are very strong. let's take an example:

A girl of 16 years old is in love with an 18 year old boy (very common). The boy loves her as well. The get a realtionship, which lasts two moths, than they find out they aren't the true ones for eachother and split up. What you're suggesting is that they wait two years (for the girl to become 18) and then get a realtionship, than after waiting 2 years they discover that there are some things they dont like about eachother. The girl has now missed soem experience in dating, and hold off other overs because of this boy, is this fair?

(It's getting late here, so this might not sound as good as it was meant, I'll be happy to continue this duiscuusion tomorrow or on MSN

GijsvanBilsen@hotmail.com


----------



## Corlon (Jan 26, 2003)

now we're getting into some deep stuff...

You have to realize though that not everything is perfect, and there are some real love relationships and some real abusive scumbags out there, a line has to be set somewhere.  And if 18 is old enough to go fight for your country and get killed for your country, why isn't 18 also a good limit for relationships?  Then again, you can't drink legally until you're 21...
and then again, women can't hold combat positions...

I guess that's my $0.02


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 26, 2003)

Hmm...okay we need to continue this on MSN Or something and get this off the OOC thread =P

But I will say that the girl is too young to know its real love or not.  What I had thought was love when I was 16 is so TOTALLY nothing like what I think love is at 27...love at 16 is puppy love compared to that.

Which has some bearing on how Mercedes thinks.  I'm kind of playing her now from a sort of hindsight kind of thing.  She thinks she's in love with Ken, but is she really?


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 26, 2003)

Yeah this should probably move to email.  Put me on a list of all the interested parties if anyone wants to discuss this further.

Now back to Jemal's thread


----------



## Corlon (Jan 26, 2003)

anyone have AIM?


----------



## Jarval (Jan 26, 2003)

Interesting derailment of a thread    The rest of this post is in answer to a question of Corlon's in the IC thread.  My answer got a little long to go in the flow of the game...



> _Originally posted by Corlon in the IC thread:_
> *ooc:  huh?  xander/willow thing, my limited knowledge of buffy does not recall this... Does this have anything to do with the shooting of the person, and then willow gets all pissed off and starts using dark magic or something? *




Nope.  The Xander/Willow thing was going on in Seasons 1 to 3.  Tara getting shot doesn't take place until Season 6.

To give you a quick overview, in Season 1, Willow digs Xander, Xander likes Buffy and doesn't know about Willow's feelings, and Buffy doesn't want to date Xander, partly because of Angel and partly because she knows about Willow's feelings towards Xander.

Season 2 continues along much the same lines, but turns into Willow dating Oz, and Xander dating Cordelia.

Season 3 sees Willow and Xander eventually getting together, while both still dating Oz and Cordy respectively.  This leads to Cordy getting hurt and leaving at the end of the season.

Season 4 sees Oz and Willow's relationship fall apart as his werewolf nature shows through.  This leads onto Willow and Tara, although Oz does return for one episode later in the season.  This is also the Season where Xander and Anya start dating.

And I think I'll stop there, before people start looking at me all funny...


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 27, 2003)

I don't see you as funny.  I watch the show as well and knew all of that stuff.  Thats why I am playing in this game,  why we all are.  We are fans of the Buffyverse.  There is nothing wrong with that.  I know I want this to be as close to the show as possible, so that crazy love trapazoid thing is an intergral part of it.  I believe we can all agree on wanting this to be the show or we wouldn't be doing this, so I don't think liking buffy is out of line at all in the thread, more a requirement.

I know if it didn't have that Buffy feeling I wouldn't want to play, and I think I am not the only one.


----------



## Jarval (Jan 27, 2003)

I just have a tendency to pay attention to the relationships in the TV I watch, it's kind of an in joke with my family and friends.  I'm not sure that I should admit to this, but I'm a big fan of Dawson's Creek...



			
				Shalimar said:
			
		

> *so that crazy love trapezoid thing is an integral part of it.*




Love that line


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 27, 2003)




----------



## Timothy (Jan 27, 2003)

Why not continue the discussion on the GD forum ('that's what it's ther for) just put [OT] (off-Topic in front of it. Okay? or not.


----------



## GWolf (Jan 27, 2003)

I've never seen an episode of buffy.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 27, 2003)

GWolf said:
			
		

> *I've never seen an episode of buffy. *




I know I signed up for the game because I like buffy, I am curious why you would sign up without haviung seen the show.  Do you like the Setting or something?


----------



## GWolf (Jan 27, 2003)

Well teenagers fighting the occult in the modern world appealed to me.


----------



## Jarval (Jan 27, 2003)

GWolf said:
			
		

> *I've never seen an episode of buffy. *




Why not?  As you say, you like the setting, so I would have thought it would be your kind of show.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 27, 2003)

I love the fact that they don't use modern weapons.  It makes it that much more serious when one is pulled, and that has only happened once in Buffy (when Tara was killed, well they pulled a rocket launcher on the Judge too but that was when Xander was combat monkey boy), and once in Angel(With absolutely no effect other then making Wesley seem scarier).

That is the major reason why I don't particularly think we should use modern weapons they just don't fit.  And they are probably not going to do damage to some of these things.


----------



## Jarval (Jan 27, 2003)

And as for me, well, I'm just not good with sharp things.  I think it'll be safer for everyone if Gwen stays unarmed


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 27, 2003)

Aww, but you can at least learn to do the magical-goodness.  Just so long as you don't end the world it'll be okay with me.


----------



## Corlon (Jan 27, 2003)

I've seen mabye seven episodes

I joined it because D20 Modern slaying vampires was kind of neat, and if you look back in this thread, I was opposed to D20 Modern _and_ buffy, but I figured I'd give it a try anyway.

I keep my opinion that all vampire slaying shows/movies are pretty dumb, but that's just me.
Blade had some cool action seens, and Buffy had some pretty good stuff in it, but have you seen Dracula 2000? 
I'm not even gonna go into the old vampire flicks... I'm a real fan of MST3K 

No guns?  That's the best part of D20 modern. 
Might not work on vampires more, but couldn't the plot of harry potter just be ruined with a gun?

"ha, I'm immune to your magic Voldermort," says Harry
*BAM* *thunk*

If this seems like a rambling post, I tend to do that, and I'm trying to get through this quckly


----------



## Timothy (Jan 27, 2003)

you? rambling? NOOOOOO!!!


----------



## Corlon (Jan 27, 2003)

Timothy said:
			
		

> *you? rambling? NOOOOOO!!! *




hmm, what exactly did that mean?

I never ramble seriously
I never ramble sarcastically
I've succombed to rambling, nooo

what _did_ it mean?


----------



## Timothy (Jan 27, 2003)

It was meat sarcasticly, but I would have answered that to anyone that wrote such a post, so it's not a reflection on the fact I think you ramble a lot.

I just forgot the


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 27, 2003)

Corlon said:
			
		

> *I've seen mabye seven episodes
> I joined it because D20 Modern slaying vampires was kind of neat, and if you look back in this thread, I was opposed to D20 Modern and buffy, but I figured I'd give it a try anyway./B]*



*

Well as long as you try not to take away the Buffy feel of the game by introducing non-Buffy like elements, then I don't think anybody would mind at all you trying it out.   I joined this game b/c I like Buffy and I want to play in the Buffy-verse with Buffy-verse type rules.

Becareful though, those who carry guns and use it in the Buffy-verse often come to a bad end *


----------



## Corlon (Jan 28, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *Becareful though, those who carry guns and use it in the Buffy-verse often come to a bad end  *




Only if they try to shoot someone but accidentally shoot the girlfriend of a powerful... (witch, mage... what do they call em) and then that person goes physco and tracks you to the ends of he earth. 

Then again I might become an infultrator, I'm ready for both.


----------



## Timothy (Jan 28, 2003)

Modern weapons in the buffy-verse work quite effectivly, I just point to the initiative.

Maybe Corlon is something of a one man initiative.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 28, 2003)

Timothy said:
			
		

> *Modern weapons in the buffy-verse work quite effectivly, I just point to the initiative.
> 
> Maybe Corlon is something of a one man initiative. *




The initiative didn't use guns.  They used non-lethal weapons designed by government scientists to be effective against a given type of Demon.  Mostly electro-weapons with pointy wooden stakes on the bottom.  They wanted to get Data, not fight a war.


----------



## Timothy (Jan 28, 2003)

ow, my bad.


----------



## drothgery (Jan 28, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> *
> 
> The initiative didn't use guns.  They used non-lethal weapons designed by government scientists to be effective against a given type of Demon.  Mostly electro-weapons with pointy wooden stakes on the bottom.  They wanted to get Data, not fight a war. *




True, but Wesley (and others) have used firearms quite effectively on Angel.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drothgery _*True, but Wesley (and others) have used firearms quite effectively on Angel. *




yeah but they're not 15 or 16 year old kids in highschool...


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 28, 2003)

Wesley only used the guns once, and that was against the apocalypse beast.  He started with a shotgun, then went on to dual-wield pistols.  They didn't work, bounced off ineffectually.


----------



## Corlon (Jan 28, 2003)

come to think of it... I've seen more sailor moon episodes than I have buffy episodes...


weasly?  is he one of the nerdy teenager guys?


----------



## Jarval (Jan 28, 2003)

Wesley was the replacement Watcher sent by the Council to replace Giles during Season 3.  He moved to LA, and joined the cast of Angel mid Season 1.

Wesley is a younger, but rather stuffier, version of Giles.  However, he's proved to be something of an action man while on Angel, and is no longer part of the Watcher's Council.


----------

